# Reusing canning lids?



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Can you resuse canning lids? Will they reseal in a water bath?

Thanks


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

nope.

suse


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

ok
darn

i put them in the dishwasher, top rack, to get ready for canning. Now, I'm wondering if I ruined it. Any thoughts?










edited: I mean, the new ones.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

i boil mine, & i think they are meant to take some heat before using- it is just when the seal has been applied then broken you don't reuse 'em. (ps if it is for jam, & you have old ones you can use paraffin for the seal. a messy pita, but it's what we did growing up.)

suse


----------



## joyfulheart (Nov 24, 2001)

Yes, heating the lids before putting them on the jars softens that sticky seal and helps them to adhere. I leave my lids in hot water until I'm ready to apply them.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

i don't think i was v clear- you wouldn't be *sealing them on* with the paraffin (should one choose to go that route), you pour like 1/2 " in the jar, & it wouldn't matter about the lids, they'd just be dust covers more or less & there for after it's opened & refrigerated (the way i said it made it sound a bit like i was suggesting trying to redo the sealing surfaces or something!) hope that clarifies things.

suse


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh no, that's cool.
Yep, I'm avoiding the paraffin route my Mom used to use.

So, I can heat them up but once they've sealed, it's a one time use thing.

I'm guessing you can buy new seals in the store for the next harvest.

Thanks!


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy*
I'm guessing you can buy new seals in the store for the next harvest.

yup, i think they must go on sale at the end of the season. i stocked up last year, and didnt have to buy any this year (yet! LOL)


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

My daughter likes me to give her the ones that are used and can't re-seal for crafts. She decorates the shiny side and glues a magnet to the back and then decorates our fridge.


----------



## sha_lyn (Jul 27, 2002)

While I can tell it is understood here, I just wanted to point out (for future readers) that the rings can be reused, as long as they are not damaged.

You can (and some say should) remove the rings once the jars are moved to where they will be stored.


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

I don't reuse mine for canning, but do use them to cover jars in which I put dry goods, odds and ends, etc. Even milk or other items I put in the fridge.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Ok, I'm going to be the voice of dissent here. I have reused my lids. I put them in a pan of water and boil them for 30-45 min. before doing this. The rubber part fills out again, and I can't tell the difference between my used and new lids.

Obviously, I don't use any that are damaged (bent, rubber seal missing, etc.), and I only reuse them maybe once. My mom has been doing this for like 20-30 years with no sealing problems.

Yes, I know what the Ball Blue Book says about reusing lids, so don't follow my example if you aren't comfortable with it!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

really? i can see it with high acid/ high sugar stuff like what we've been discussing, but i would FREAK doing garden veggies or something that way (the kind you have to pressure can.) ah well, i like to hear alternative voices! (i'm generally a buy-cheap-at-end-of-season gal myself







)

suse


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

the voice of dissent








:


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I only make jam, and I reuse the lids once, with no problems.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

nak I guess that's about all I do: jams, tomatoes, apple butter, etc.

so maybe that's why I've not had a problem. although, my mom uses them for just about everythingk, pressure can adn all.


----------

